# VIPER 5701 car alarm question.



## PEJR (Jan 29, 2009)

HI, I have a 2 way remote that was screwing up and when I called VIPERS support phone number I got a recorded message saying I need the CRASH CODE and it is in the VIPER box. Well I can`t seem to find it anywhere in the box and I KNOW I didn`t misplace anything. Can someone PLEASE tell me what A CRASH CODE IS? After waiting 58 minutes on hold for the VIPER support tech I finally hung up. Any help would be great....Thanks,,,PEJR


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Curle would be our best bet here! HELP!
I'm guessing they want the code off the back of the remote as this is all that should be needed to replace it, also a google of "viper alarm/crash code"gets nothing, notta.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

same as error code that should read out on lcd monitor.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

reset your alarm by disconnecting the negative on the battery for a few seconds.....make sure there is no hub battery either


----------

